# TRT with test plus PRIMO......



## amateurmale (May 25, 2013)

I am currently experimenting with running 150mgs of test cyp and 100 mgs of primo enanthate for my trt. 

I plan to get blood work soon but does anybody see anything detrimental to my health by adding primo?  

The only reason I added it was for the extra joint lubrication that it provides.  I have an arthritic knee and the extra collagen synthesis from primo does wonders.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Excellent combo. I use cyp And low dose mast  or primo for trt and little effect on values brutha.. Ib


----------



## dudcki27 (May 25, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> I am currently experimenting with running 150mgs of test cyp and 100 mgs of primo enanthate for my trt.
> 
> I plan to get blood work soon but does anybody see anything detrimental to my health by adding primo?
> 
> The only reason I added it was for the extra joint lubrication that it provides.  I have an arthritic knee and the extra collagen synthesis from primo does wonders.



I'd go 100mgs of each to be safer.


----------



## amateurmale (May 27, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I'd go 100mgs of each to be safer.



Are u sure?  100mgs of primo is nothing.  It works for the joints but that's about it. 

Illl give it a try.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 27, 2013)

Let me know how this works out for you. Because that is my plan after this blast.

I was thinking 200mg of each per wk though.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 27, 2013)

Never tried primo, but I'm all about test/mast as a cruise/trt


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 27, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Never tried primo, but I'm all about test/mast as a cruise/trt



i know its like beatin a dead horse...but Test/Mast base for cycle and TRT is nice.
Ive been running both for a long while with Proviron but ill be droppin the Prov. n Mast(Yup...u read it correctly) and just runnin Test cyp at 62.5mg eod for 250mg per wk. Juuust until i get more Mast n Proviton. 
then ill be running Test @ 62.5mg eod/25mg Mast eod and 25mg Proviron ed for 2 months then the same gear with Tren or Eq added but doses upped(alot) for 18wks. gona use all long acting(Test E/Mast E/Tren E or Eq...Tren wont be 18wks...just 10..if i choose that. otherwise itll be EQ for 16.

But AM...

i think Primo is ok to run at a bit higher Trt doses. like 200-300mg wk with the TRT dose Test. just my opinion. its puuuuurty mild on ya.
i think even 250/250 would work nice as a trt cruiser.


----------



## amateurmale (May 28, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> i know its like beatin a dead horse...but Test/Mast base for cycle and TRT is nice.
> Ive been running both for a long while with Proviron but ill be droppin the Prov. n Mast(Yup...u read it correctly) and just runnin Test cyp at 62.5mg eod for 250mg per wk. Juuust until i get more Mast n Proviton.
> then ill be running Test @ 62.5mg eod/25mg Mast eod and 25mg Proviron ed for 2 months then the same gear with Tren or Eq added but doses upped(alot) for 18wks. gona use all long acting(Test E/Mast E/Tren E or Eq...Tren wont be 18wks...just 10..if i choose that. otherwise itll be EQ for 16.
> 
> ...




Yeah I know primo is super mild. 100mgs is enough to make my knee feel good so I'm stickn with the lowest dose possible.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 6, 2013)

Doc g over at pro muscle recommends 100 mlg of either tren, primo or mast along w 100 mlg of test for trt!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

Never knew primo as knee pain ease... anyone post a link for a learning experience? Lol  im doin 600 primo and it makes me hot..hot inside and outside..but could be  the added mast e tne proviron turanibol and cialis trt run with t3 and some ostarine that was pawned off to me..


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 6, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Doc g over at pro muscle recommends 100 mlg of either tren, primo or mast along w 100 mlg of test for trt!




100mgs of tren for trt?!?!?!   Your lipids will cry!


----------



## paak (Sep 6, 2013)

When y'all are running cyp & mast for TRT - how often are you pinning?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 6, 2013)

paak said:


> When y'all are running cyp & mast for TRT - how often are you pinning?



of course depends on ester...

Test Cyp/Mast E-- personally twice a week/DUDCKI and others pin Test Cyp everyday @ a lower dose.  less sides. less peaks(ups n downs).

Test P/Mast P-- everyday or every other day

on cycle...i usually pin everyday.  "off cycle" usually twice a week.


----------



## paak (Sep 10, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> of course depends on ester...
> 
> Test Cyp/Mast E-- personally twice a week/DUDCKI and others pin Test Cyp everyday @ a lower dose.  less sides. less peaks(ups n downs).
> 
> ...



If you pinning cyp ED on TRT - how much are you running? I'm assuming TRT has to be around 200 or so mg weekly. So you would actually pin 10iu daily? If so - are you doing this subQ?


----------



## Cerberus777 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Never knew primo as knee pain ease... anyone post a link for a learning experience? Lol  im doin 600 primo and it makes me hot..hot inside and outside..but could be  the added mast e tne proviron turanibol and cialis trt run with t3 and some ostarine that was pawned off to me..



Primo is almost as good as deca for joint pain. I don't have a link right now but I think deca scores 79 for collegen and Primo 72 or somthing close like that. 


Ostarine would always make me run hot. ..similar to tren sides.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Sep 15, 2013)

Primo in a cruise is great.  You can get away with 200mg an 100 test easy.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 15, 2013)

Cerberus777 said:


> Primo is almost as good as deca for joint pain. I don't have a link right now but I think deca scores 79 for collegen and Primo 72 or somthing close like that.
> 
> 
> Ostarine would always make me run hot. ..similar to tren sides.



yes...i also read tht Primo is good for joints. EQ bein top...then Deca n Primo


----------



## Cerberus777 (Sep 16, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> yes...i also read tht Primo is good for joints. EQ bein top...then Deca n Primo



Yeah, eq is like 85 on the same scale I read.  Anavar is pretty high as well.


----------



## gabe walker (Oct 1, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> 100mgs of tren for trt?!?!?!   Your lipids will cry!



more likely not, 100mg/wk is low... if you do have issues then take pterostilbene...

here are two studies investigating the possibilities of trenbolone for androgen replacement.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21266670/?i=2&from=/20138077/related
17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) exhibits tissue selective anabolic activity: effects on muscle, bone, adiposity, hemoglobin, and prostate.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/22842328/?i=2&from=/21266670/related
17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (Trenbolone) preserves bone mineral density in skeletally mature orchiectomized rats without prostate enlargement.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 1, 2013)

gabe walker said:


> more likely not, 100mg/wk is low... if you do have issues then take pterostilbene...
> 
> here are two studies investigating the possibilities of trenbolone for androgen replacement.
> 
> ...




Lol.....ok.


----------



## gabe walker (Oct 2, 2013)

you haven't seen my post to you regarding niacin and HDL yet have you.. check it out.

the fibrate class effectively lowers LDL LDL/HDL ratio, increases HDL levels in diabetics.  Pterostilbene does so in equal doses which is unheard of in any supplement.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 2, 2013)

gabe walker said:


> you haven't seen my post to you regarding niacin and HDL yet have you.. check it out.
> 
> the fibrate class effectively lowers LDL LDL/HDL ratio, increases HDL levels in diabetics.  Pterostilbene does so in equal doses which is unheard of in any supplement.




Go ahead and run tren year around for trt, its your body not mine. .  And yeah I saw ur post. Not sure I'm buyin it though.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

What is pterostilben? Tablet .inj..iv.OTC. or prescription.?.


----------



## gabe walker (Oct 3, 2013)

Some peptide co's do have it as an injectable as well as curcumin SOD, glutathione etc. usually cap, tab very cheap also I use Swanson vitamins online as well as for curcumin...


----------

